# I haven't really thought about it.



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

What is "I haven't really thought about it." when I am being asked if I think Finnish is a hard language to learn. My intention is to let them know that every language is difficult in its own way for outsiders.

Minä en ole ajatellut aiheella. Minusta, että jokainen kieli on vaikea jollakin tavalla. --- is it good?


----------



## Hakro

"En ole oikeastaan ajatellut sitä / En ole tullut ajatelleeksi sitä. Minusta jokainen kieli on vaikea jollakin tavalla."


----------



## Ganse

"Minusta jokainen kieli on vaikea *jollakin tavalla*":
I think every language is difficult *in some way*

"Minusta jokainen kieli on vaikea *omalla tavallaan*":
I think every language is difficult *in it's own way


*There is just a slight difference between those two, but personally I'd use the latter.


----------



## Hakro

Ganse said:


> "Minusta jokainen kieli on vaikea *jollakin tavalla*":
> I think every language is difficult *in some way*
> 
> "Minusta jokainen kieli on vaikea *omalla tavallaan*":
> I think every language is difficult *in it's own way
> 
> *There is just a slight difference between those two, but personally I'd use the latter.


It came to my mind, too, but then I thought that there are several languages that are difficult in the same way, not every language in a different way.


----------

